# деньги за / деньги на



## dePrades

Could anyone explain me the difference between these two?

I encountered "деньги за" in the sentence "В магазине покупатель говорит продовцу: -Сорок долларов за этот галстук?" and  "деньги на" in the sentence "Мне пришлось идти пешком несколько километров до маминой работы чтобы взять _деньги на галстук"... Since both are translated as "for" in English I cannot find out the difference... or are they interchangeable?

I googled it and I found _деньги на gives 47.200.000 results in google and деньги за gives 19.500.000 results...

And... when can we use "_деньги __д__л_я_ галстук__а__" that I would, as well, translate as "for"? Thanks a lot!
_


----------



## Slavianophil

No, they are not interchangeable.

In fact, you should be careful with prepositions. I don't think that you can find any Russian preposition that would be fully equivalent to an English preposition.

"За" conveys the idea that somebody is TAKING money for something.

"Сколько тебе дали за этот галстук?" - "Сорок долларов?"
"Сколько ты хочешь за этот галстук?" - "Сорок долларов?"
"Сорок долларов за этот галстук? Слишком дорого!"

"На" implies the idea of SPENDING money on something.

"Дай мне сорок долларов на галстук!" - "Give me forty dollars so that I could buy a tie!"

"Деньги для галстука" is simply wrong. "Для" is normally used with animate objects. "Это деньги на галстук для моего брата." - "This money is to buy a tie for my brother".


----------



## jipol

No, they are not interchangeable.

Мне пришлось идти пешком несколько километров до маминой работы, чтобы взять деньги на галстук – He needs money to buy a tie.
Мне пришлось идти пешком несколько километров до маминой работы, чтобы взять деньги за галстук – It seems that someone from mother’s work owe him money for a tie.

Similar question is being discussed here.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

By applying jipol's idea of contrasts to one of Slavianophil's examples, we get:

"Дай мне сорок долларов на галстук!" - "Give me forty dollars so that I could buy a tie!"
"Дай (or Отдай) мне сорок долларов за галстук!" - "Give me forty dollars for the tie that I gave/bought you!"


----------



## dePrades

After reading Mr. Darcy's comment... If any of you know Spanish... could "за" be translated as "por la" and "на" as "para una"...

"Дай мне сорок долларов на галстук!" - para una corbata
"Дай (or Отдай) мне сорок долларов за галстук!" - por la corbata.

And the idea of "Для" used with animate objects doesn't match with some of the sentences discussed in the other thread (very interesting, indeed): "Музей закрыли *для* ремонта." or "Папа копит деньги *для* [покупки] машины."...


----------



## Mr_Darcy

dePrades said:


> And the idea of "Для" used with animate objects doesn't match with some of the sentences discussed in the other thread (very interesting, indeed): "Музей закрыли *для* ремонта." or "Папа копит деньги *для* [покупки] машины."...


Essentially, these are invalid sentences.
The idea about animate/inanimate is not accurate either, just remember that "для" usually means "for" in the sense of "for the benefit of".
Although "для того чтобы" means "in order to".


----------



## Maroseika

Interestingly, with some objectы закрыт для ремонта sounds much better than на ремонт: 
Железнодорожный мост (тоннель, перегон, участок шоссе) закрыт для ремонта.
Maybe because they can be closed only figuratively, no doors and locks presumed.
Another case, закрыт для ремонта + smth else:
Музей закрыт для ремонта и смены экспозиции.
Ботанический сад закрыт для ремонта и реставрации.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Maroseika said:


> Interestingly, with some objectы закрыт для ремонта sounds much better than на ремонт


What's even more interesting, in all those cases _на_ seems the better option to me. 
In other words, to me, закрыт для ремонта sounds unnatural in any context.
It's a curious thing we've come across here.


----------



## Maroseika

Участок шоссе закрыт на ремонт? 
Весной дороги закрываются на просушку?
For me it sounds quite unnatural. I wonder what will say others.


----------



## eni8ma

dePrades said:


> Could anyone explain me the difference between these two?
> _Since both are translated as "for" in English I cannot find out the difference... or are they interchangeable?_
> And... when can we use "_деньги __д__л_я_ галстук__а__" that I would, as well, translate as "for"? Thanks a lot!
> _


There are several shades of meaning for the English pronoun "for".   Some are listed here, with the Russian equivalent, based on Schaum's Russian Grammar:
для G
for the benefit of 
for the purpose of
на A
for a purpose; intended for; sufficient for (when used with a number)
за A
for, in exchange for (eg. pay for, for help, … )
There are also other meanings for за A (plus one for за I)

Thus:
- Сорок долларов за этот галстук? (за A)
- Forty dollars [to pay] for this tie?

- взять деньги на галстук (на A)
- to take money [intended] for a tie

- деньги для сына (для G)
- money for [the benefit of] his son
(based on example from the other thread)


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Участок шоссе закрыт на ремонт?



А как по-другому?

Т.е. формально, может, можно и "для ремонта", но я как-то слабо себе это представляю.

Есть вариант "из-за ремонта". Но у этого другой оттенок.

Закрыто "на": "на обед", "на ремонт".


----------



## eni8ma

Also, it seems that "для G - for the benefit of" is the more common  meaning of для, so apparently "деньги для галстука" would seem like the  tie was going to benefit from the money


----------



## Mr_Darcy

eni8ma said:


> Also, it seems that "для G - for the benefit of" is the more common  meaning of для, so apparently "деньги для галстука" would seem like the  tie was going to benefit from the money


Exactly.


----------



## Natalisha

maroseika said:


> Участок шоссе закрыт на ремонт?
> Весной дороги закрываются на просушку?
> For me it sounds quite unnatural. I wonder what will say others.


Это интересно. Простите, Маросейка, но я не могу согласиться. 
"Х закрыт на ремонт" звучит очень хорошо, что я не могу сказать о других вариантах.


----------



## dePrades

eni8ma said:


> Also, it seems that "для G - for the benefit of" is the more common  meaning of для, so apparently "деньги для галстука" would seem like the  tie was going to benefit from the money



Not with деньги that only gives 2 results, but, according to google there are plenty of benefitting ties: "для галстука" appears in 1.550.000 results.


----------



## Maroseika

natalisha said:


> Это интересно. Простите, Маросейка, но я не могу согласиться.
> "Х закрыт на ремонт" звучит очень хорошо, что я не могу сказать о других вариантах.


Про Х ничего сказать не могу, а вот мосты и дороги мне больше нравятся с "для".


----------



## Mr_Darcy

dePrades said:


> Not with деньги that only gives 2 results, but, according to google there are plenty of benefitting ties: "для галстука" appears in 1.550.000 results.


Yeah, and most of them seem to refer to "зажим для галстука", i.e. "tie clip" (literally, clip for a tie).


----------



## eni8ma

dePrades said:


> Not with деньги that only gives 2 results, but,  according to google there are plenty of benefitting ties: "для  галстука" appears in 1.550.000 results.


... and "knots for ties" 

dePrades, my point was about "money for ties", not "things for ties" generally 
Did you see my previous post in this thread. So far, )) none of the Russians has objected to the explanation I offered there.http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10910198


----------



## Natalisha

maroseika said:


> Про Х ничего сказать не могу, а вот мосты и дороги мне больше нравятся с "для".


Только мосты и дороги? Не знаю. Вместо Х подставляю любые слова/словосочетания, но мое восприятие фразы не меняется.


----------



## Maroseika

natalisha said:


> Только мосты и дороги? Не знаю. Вместо Х подставляю любые слова/словосочетания, но мое восприятие фразы не меняется.


Не только мосты и дороги, но любые объекты, которые нельзя закрыть в буквальном смысле слова - на ключ.


----------



## Garbuz

maroseika said:


> interestingly, with some objectы закрыт для ремонта sounds much better than на ремонт:
> Железнодорожный мост (тоннель, перегон, участок шоссе) закрыт для ремонта.
> Maybe because they can be closed only figuratively, no doors and locks presumed.
> Another case, закрыт для ремонта + smth else:
> Музей закрыт для ремонта и смены экспозиции.
> Ботанический сад закрыт для ремонта и реставрации.


 

Мост/туннель/перегон/участок шоссе *закрыт на ремонт.*
Мост/туннель/перегон/участок шоссе закрыт *для грузового транспорта.*
(Поэтому когда вы говорите "Мост закрыт для ремонта", такое ощущение, что ремонту там делать нечего)



Музей закрыт *в связи* с ремонтом и сменой экспозиции. 
Ботанический сад закрыт *в связи* с ремонтом и реставрацией.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Garbuz said:


> Мост/туннель/перегон/участок шоссе *закрыт на ремонт.*
> Мост/туннель/перегон/участок шоссе закрыт *для грузового транспорта.*
> (Поэтому когда вы говорите "Мост закрыт для ремонта", такое ощущение, что ремонту там делать нечего)
> 
> Музей закрыт *в связи* с ремонтом и сменой экспозиции.
> Ботанический сад закрыт *в связи* с ремонтом и реставрацией.


Согласен.


----------



## Maroseika

garbuz said:


> Мост/туннель/перегон/участок шоссе *закрыт на ремонт.*
> Мост/туннель/перегон/участок шоссе закрыт *для грузового транспорта.*
> (Поэтому когда вы говорите "Мост закрыт для ремонта", такое ощущение, что ремонту там делать нечего)


При желании можно понять и так. Но только при желании.




> Музей закрыт *в связи* с ремонтом и сменой экспозиции.
> Ботанический сад закрыт *в связи* с ремонтом и реставрацией.


На канцелярском языке, конечно, "в связи". А на нормальном?


----------



## Garbuz

maroseika said:


> На канцелярском языке, конечно, "в связи". А на нормальном?


 
Музей, это самое,... закрыт. Ремонт там. И мост перекрыли. Тоже чё-то ремонтируют.


----------



## Maroseika

garbuz said:


> Музей, это самое,... закрыт. Ремонт там. И мост перекрыли. Тоже чё-то ремонтируют.



Фраза такая: Музей закрыт для ремонта и смены экспозиции.
Вопрос: можно ли заменить здесь "для" на "на"?
Если нельзя, то почему смена экспозиции делает возможным "для" и для ремонта?


----------



## Garbuz

maroseika said:


> Фраза такая: Музей закрыт для ремонта и смены экспозиции.
> Вопрос: можно ли заменить здесь "для" на "на"?
> Если нельзя, то почему смена экспозиции делает возможным "для" и для ремонта?


 
Фраза никуда не годится, хоть со старой экспозицией, хоть с новой. Музей либо открыт для посетителей, либо закрыт для посетителей, а ремонт здесь совершенно не при чем. Хотите ремонтировать музей, закройте его *на* ремонт. Заодно смените экспозицию.


----------



## Natalisha

maroseika said:


> Фраза такая: Музей закрыт для ремонта и смены экспозиции.
> Вопрос: можно ли заменить здесь "для" на "на"?
> Если нельзя, то почему смена экспозиции делает возможным "для" и для ремонта?


Нет, я не представляю, как можно сказать "для ремонта", имея в виду "на ремонт". После предлога "для" я ожидаю услышать для кого он закрыт.


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Нет, я не представляю, как можно сказать "для ремонта", имея в виду "на ремонт". После предлога "для" я ожидаю услышать для кого она закрыта.




Музей закрыт НА ремонт.
Музей закрыт ДЛЯ посетителей.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Музей закрыт НА ремонт.
> Музей закрыт ДЛЯ посетителей.


Да, именно так.


----------



## Garbuz

Маросейка, вот Вам пример, который, надеюсь, окончательно убедит Вас:

Магазин закрыт *на* обед.

Если Вы мне скажете, что можно сказать "... *для* обеда", я перестану обедать.


----------



## Maroseika

garbuz said:


> Маросейка, вот Вам пример, который, надеюсь, окончательно убедит Вас:
> 
> Магазин закрыт *на* обед.
> 
> Если Вы мне скажете, что можно сказать "... *для* обеда", я перестану обедать.



А еще магазин может быть закрыт на замок, но не для замка. И что?
Короче говоря, "мост закрыт для ремонта" кажется мне вполне нормальным, эта конструкция распространена и я не вижу оснований называть ее ошибочной.


----------



## dePrades

I think I got it!!! At least I got a rule to use in most of the cases (reformulated version of eni8ma's intriducing comparisons to Spanish)... but I think that depending on the Russian I meet it would be considered correct or incorrect because there's no much agreement with these preps. 

Thanks for your help...


----------

